

Google Maps and Earth get new high resolution imagery - rainmaker23
http://www.slashgear.com/google-maps-and-earth-get-new-high-resolution-imagery-17257468/

======
mcpherrinm
Barely more than copy and paste from Google's announcement at [http://google-
latlong.blogspot.ca/2012/11/imagery-update-tou...](http://google-
latlong.blogspot.ca/2012/11/imagery-update-tour-sites-around-world.html)

